
Apple finally approved app that tracks drone strikes, then abruptly deleted it - panic
http://mashable.com/2017/03/28/apple-app-store-metadata-drones/
======
eveningcoffee
This is a clear example why governments like the app store model.

------
xster
Also strange why in none of his articles does he describe why he doesn't have
an Android app 1 as an exploratory thought exercise and 2 to more clearly
compare and contrast the 2 ecosystems.

~~~
xster
Never mind, it's here
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joshbegley...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joshbegley.dronestream)
Wonder why no one talks about it

------
duncan_bayne
Most of my friends and colleagues who I'd describe as liberal (in the
contemporary American sense) run Apple hardware and software. It really,
_really_ confuses me.

~~~
meesterdude
I loath comcast but still have them as an ISP. If there was better available,
I'd be using it. There isn't.

~~~
duncan_bayne
_That's_ the thing I don't get. I'm running a FreeBSD laptop, fitting in well
with my colleagues who're running OSX. Prior to FreeBSD I was on Linux, and it
was even easier.

There _is_ better available, both from an ethical and technical perspective.
At least for what I'm doing (Ruby, JS, Lisp coding - and editing mostly text
documents).

Perhaps your requirements are different?

(Edited to add: I run Android on my phone, and use SyncThing to sync files
across my phone, laptop, and home server. All works smoothly and reliably).

